
Amazon in talks to buy cybersecurity startup Sqrrl - prostoalex
https://www.axios.com/scoop-amazon-in-talks-to-buy-cybersecurity-startup-sqrrl-2518230342.html
======
koverda
Strange that a company with $30m in vc funding would be sold for just north of
$40m. Not sure if that's accurate

